# Clover planting



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm making plans to plant clover in my hay fields late winter.

Looking for recommendations for what types to plant.

*I want perennials*, this will be no tilled into Fescue.

I'm thinking a seeding rate of 12-15lbs per ac, with around 15ac hay fields..

Anyone have a good source to purchase the seed?

So far I'm leaning towards these 2 --

Yellow Blossom Clover

Medium Red Clover

If you have other recommendations as to something else to seed in I'm all ears...

I just finished burning & replanting Fescue into the fields..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

White clover can take a lot of abuse.....you can even spray it with 2-4d and it will come back in most instances and can be heavily grazed with no problem. I am not familiar with yellow clover. Red clover is easily killed by 2-4d and others. White clover is a good companion with fescue and is a important nectar source for honeybees. It fixates nitrogen very well and due to its low height does not cause a lot of problems with drying down in your companion grasses that have been mowed for dry hay. White clover can last for years if not killed out by strong herbicide.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I read where Yellow clover is classified as a invasive species in some areas. The seed can lie dormant for 30 years. I would be careful with this one and would consider doing a small test plot before seeding entirely.

White clover seeding rate is about 4 pounds per acre broadcast.

Red clover seeding rate is about 6-15 pounds per acre and the lower rate is used if you drill.

Here we broadcast our white clover in February and it is highly successful about germination.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Mike, I will reconsider using the red & white and leave the yellow for now...

I was thinking about using the no till I just rented from the county, it did a good job and I have some time to think about the planting part..


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I haven't gotten a lot of info on the sweetclovers when I have asked(there are yellow and white blossom). They are more like alfalfa in that they like a 6.5 to 7pH. Might be tough to make hay out of. Come down to Holliday's in Laurens for seed.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

From your screen name it implys horses...we work hard to keep clover out of our horse pastures and hay fields.....clover is extremely easy to grow here....


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

robertclark101299 said:


> Whether you’re growing clover herb for practical purposes or just because of its appearance, knowing when to plant clover is necessary. Generally, you should do this task during spring, summer, and fall, when there’s no frost.


Curious as to your knowledge on this subject as a highly used and recommended way of introducing white clover into a hay field in our area is frost seeding in February which is specifically intended to be seeded during frost and thaw conditions


----------

